# Some of My Bullies :)



## Adison

My Girl T-BOZ 









My Boy Scarface










My Girl Patches









My girl Haze


----------



## Princesspaola21

Is T Boz pregnant?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I like the ticked girl....


----------



## Katey

that ticked girl reminds me of a german pointer that I see quite often around here. its like her skin has been transplanted onto another dog. haha. 

nice color.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I like Haze and Scarface  oh and that color on Patches is pretty cool. I normally don't like ticked Bullies, but she has nice coloring in my opinion.


----------



## Lhanberg

I have a year old that is the love of our life and since we've had her she has had a rash under her chin and all across her lower belly. It doesn't seem to bother her too much. But I want to get rid of it. I've had her to the vet twice and they first put her on antibiotics which didn't work. They really don't know what it is. Then they said she may have mites ans put her on this liquid which I gave her for a month diligently and she still has it. Now they want to do $350 of scraping/biopsy tests and I'm not sure what to do I can see this just keep going and going and $$$$$ going out I just want her to get rid of it. Any suggestions from anyone? I've never been on this site so not even sure I'm posting in the right place.....


----------



## ::::COACH::::

What are you feeding her? Grains are the #1 cause for allergies.... Get her on a good grain free food like Instinct, Acana or Orijen and keep her on it...wait a month and see how she looks


----------



## DieselsMommie

Id also put nu stock over the skin

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Lhanberg said:


> I have a year old that is the love of our life and since we've had her she has had a rash under her chin and all across her lower belly. It doesn't seem to bother her too much. But I want to get rid of it. I've had her to the vet twice and they first put her on antibiotics which didn't work. They really don't know what it is. Then they said she may have mites ans put her on this liquid which I gave her for a month diligently and she still has it. Now they want to do $350 of scraping/biopsy tests and I'm not sure what to do I can see this just keep going and going and $$$$$ going out I just want her to get rid of it. Any suggestions from anyone? I've never been on this site so not even sure I'm posting in the right place.....


You would probably get more responses starting your own thread. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta

Good looking dogs, how did you get patches to stand like that? Echo does it time to time and it shows his leg muscles but I can never take a pic of him, he's always moving lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Echo4delta said:


> Good looking dogs, how did you get patches to stand like that? Echo does it time to time and it shows his leg muscles but I can never take a pic of him, he's always moving lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is called stacking and it is something you should work with your dog everyday doing, especially if you want to show. If not then it really doesn't matter. That is how a dog stands in the ring so a judge can go over it and it also great for taking pictures.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison, you need to get your ass back in the ring with Scarface and champ that MF out son!!!!


----------



## rocthebully

Ya bad ass dogs bro!


----------



## Adison

thanks for the love everyone t boz is not prego. @lauren i know i need to might have to hit a atl show


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> thanks for the love everyone t boz is not prego. @lauren i know i need to might have to hit a atl show


February 15 homie... lololol riiiiight

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> thanks for the love everyone t boz is not prego. @lauren i know i need to might have to hit a atl show


Short leasssssh MF

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar

I'm goin!!!!!!

Yea no lol too far but nice dogs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

ill be there with my homies and my future champ miagi son


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> ill be there with my homies and my future champ miagi son


Lmmmfao you so damn stupid MFs gonna think you serious... you ain't coming no where near Atl homie lmmmfao

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

you know im bout that life


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> you know im bout that life


I know homie you stray as far as the leash allows lmmfao jk

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

pitbullmamanatl said:


> i know homie you stray as far as the leash allows lmmfao jk
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


lol you got jokes


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> lol you got jokes


Ima Always have jokes homie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Leave the ppor guy alone we have all been whipped at one point or another.... the smart ones just leave sooner lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Just Tap Pits said:


> Leave the ppor guy alone we have all been whipped at one point or another.... the smart ones just leave sooner lol


Lol inside joke man he knows I'm messin with him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar

He he literally inside.... joke

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Ebar said:


> He he literally inside.... joke
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh helllll lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Oh my mistake. Let the flirting commence!


----------



## Adison

lmao yall funny....meanwhile back at the ranch.


----------



## Ebar

Adison said:


> lmao yall funny....meanwhile back at the ranch.


At the ranch? Is that why there were hoof marks on her clothes?????..... damn wilder than me

Ha ha sorry can't help it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> lmao yall funny....meanwhile back at the ranch.


Yeah my ranch MF lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

haha what ranch? im post up some more of my bullies in a few


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> haha what ranch? im post up some more of my bullies in a few


Sometimes.....


----------



## Adison

peachy peach lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> peachy peach lol


Bitch is hard

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar

No bitch is dumb... I'm sorry but getting kidnapped that many times by bowser.... pfffttttt

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

ebar do you have any 
bullies?


----------



## Ebar

Adison said:


> ebar do you have any
> bullies?


Just one

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Bitch is hard
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wait we arwnt talking about princess peach from mario are we? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> peachy peach lol


Yes sirrrrr that GA Peach ranch.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> ebar do you have any
> bullies?


He's beginning homie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Ebar said:


> Wait we arwnt talking about princess peach from mario are we? Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not today

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar

Damn day late dollar short.
Post more pics!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

hahah ga peach uoeno. lol not no mario


----------



## Ebar

Come on now... I knew that I just had to keep yall on your toes

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Ebar said:


> Come on now... I knew that I just had to keep yall on your toes
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He stays on his toes lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

lol unless fb is with me


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> hahah ga peach uoeno. lol not no mario


Lmmmmfao dead

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> lol unless fb is with me


That's for damn sure straight slippin and fallin then

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Lol I love Yola

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

lol bang bang


----------



## Ebar

pitbullmamanatl said:


> He stays on his toes lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ooo someone wanta to start somethin! =P

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adison

lol yola is a crazyyyy girl


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> lol yola is a crazyyyy girl


I love her she looks like a baby polar bear

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

